# 3 point stopes working when disconnect loader



## Quads1998 (Apr 11, 2021)

I have a Kubota tractor L3010 with a loader. I wanted to disconnect the loader for better maneuverability. When I did I lost my 3 point functions. I could lower the 3 point, but could not raise it back up. Also, I noticed once I disconnected the loader the hydraulics loaded up.

What do I need to do to be able to disconnect the loader and still use the 3 point functuon?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

You need to check your loader valve to tractor connections. The oil flow line from the pump to the loader valve must be connected back into the tractor hydraulics when the loader is disconnected. That's obviously not the case, or the lift would work and the pump wouldn't be straining.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Yep, deadheading the pump. If you continue to deadhead it, it will destroy the pump. from the heat produced in the fluid with nowhere to go,


----------

